# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [03-05-16] Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v2.1 Released - Samsung Exynos7, Moto & QC IMEI...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.1 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Added Samsung Exynos7 Unlock (Need Root) - SM-G9200 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G9208 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G9209 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G920A - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G920AZ - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G920D - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G920F - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920FD - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920I - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920K - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920L - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920P - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920R4 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920R7 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920S - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920V - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920W8 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G920X - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G9250 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G925A - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925F - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925I - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G925J - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925K - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925L - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925P - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925R4 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
       - SM-G925R7 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
   - SM-G925S - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G925V - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default
        - SM-G925W8 - Unlock / Restore NV Backup / Reset NV to Factory Default* *  
[x] Added Motorola QCOM IMEI Repair / Unlock ( No Root )         - Support almost all Motorola Qualcomm Phones
        - No need root etc.
        - From Fastboot Mode, select BP Tools, install drivers, and execute operations.   * *[x] Added QCOM Advance Method for IMEI Repair         - No Need to Read/Restore QCN or Wipe EFS
        - Almost All Generic Qualcomm Phones Supported
        - Supports Both IMEI, not like others who just say but can't repair second IMEI.* _   _ *[x] Added DRK Fix by ADB/Recovery Mode         - Just Flash with Custom Recovery and connect phone in Recovery Mode.
   - For almost all phones which can not be repaired over UART.
   - For ADB Mode, you need Root, but for Recovery Mode, no Root needed.* *  
[x] Added Samsung Lock Remove by ADB/Recovery Mode**
   - Just Flash with Custom Recovery and connect phone in Recovery Mode.
   - Remove all locks like PIN/Password/Pattern/Fingerprint Backup Password in one click.
   - Root needed only for ADB mode, not for Recovery Mode.* **   *[x] Added Samsung FRP Reset Pack for:
   - SM-G531H
   - SM-J200F
       - SM-J120F* *   [x] Improved Bootloader Unlock Function *   *
[x] Some Internal Improvemens and Bug Fixes  *   *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...  *  *WARNING  : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON  PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE IMEI CHANGING.  ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE  WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT  LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_2.1.exe from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*  *Read our success story yourself:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   There are a lot more to explore... Checkout yourself...  
 Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

